# Calling all the ladies...



## dbundy (Oct 23, 2006)

*Kayak Polo*

We had a blast last Tuesday night at the Women's Demo for kayak polo. We have enough new women to start 3 new all-women's teams during the fall season (starting this Thursday, Oct 26). Maybe next year we can take 2 women's teams to Nationals in North Carolina.

We could still find a place on a team for a chick or two. Send me or Holley a note if you are interested.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Agreed!*

Polo is a great way to stay in shape over the winter, fine tune your roll, meet other like minded boaters, and lose sleep on a thursday night.

Check it out!

sarah


----------

